# 15 year old caught having sex with nurse



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3866378/Nurses-beach-sex-with-teenager.html


----------



## texaspenguin (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess it happens everywhere. There have been several allegations in my hometown as well.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You're sure they've had sex? And she performed oral sex on him?

...nice.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

^ Beat me to it.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, the kid can't keep a secret, can he? :lol


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

the cheat said:


> You're sure they've had sex? And she performed oral sex on him?
> 
> ...nice.


haha, i love that episode of south park.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Woah..

Lucky guy


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

nice..........








oops i accidentally had grandpa's viagra, time to go to the hospital.


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

Lucky *******. I wish I was 15


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

How is he lucky? 
It's wrong.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Matomi said:


> How is he lucky?
> It's wrong.


It really is amazing how different attitudes are towards older man/younger girl and older woman/younger boy...but I'm guilty of feeding into that attitude. I suppose it's because when I was 15, if I had the chance to have sex with an attractive teacher, I'd be all over that. :blank


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the only thing wrong here is that she's not doing it with me, am i right fellaz?


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

_*drum roll*_ Well, I guess they all know who the head nurse is at that facility!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

the cheat said:


> It really is amazing how different attitudes are towards older man/younger girl and older woman/younger boy...but I'm guilty of feeding into that attitude. I suppose it's because when I was 15, if I had the chance to have sex with an attractive teacher, I'd be all over that. :blank


This.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Matomi said:


> How is he lucky?
> It's wrong.


I agree. If this was an older man and a young girl he is a perv and a creep but a young guy and older woman oh yea high five. Heh.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

RetroDoll said:


> _*drum roll*_ Well, I guess they all know who the head nurse is at that facility!


Ba-dum tish!


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Dead Leaves said:


> Ba-dum tish!


:lol


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

What about head coach? Oh wait, I'm thinking about the Jackson family.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

they'll have all kinds of patients trying to get that scrip!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I agree. If this was an older man and a young girl he is a perv and a creep but a young guy and older woman oh yea high five. Heh.


That's because if it were an older male teacher and a 15 year old girl it would be more likely to be non-consensual, or more likely there would be pressure put on the girl by the man, who would be physically bigger and perhaps more intimidating. However, a 15 year old boy is probably the same size or bigger than a woman, and also I highly doubt that the boy would have been pressured into it by the woman. I imagine he knew exactly what he was doing. I'm not condoning it, but these are the reasons it's generally seen as not as bad as if the genders were reversed.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I didn't click on the link -but it's obvious from the comments - I think this is unbelievably sad - our society condones using and sexualizing everyone and everything. The vast majority trashes and degrades people in anyway possible.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> I didn't click on the link -but it's obvious from the comments - I think this is unbelievably sad - our society condones using and sexualizing everyone and everything. The vast majority trashes and degrades people in anyway possible.


Which comments degraded people?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

blatantly the kids friends got jealous


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> That's because if it were an older male teacher and a 15 year old girl it would be more likely to be non-consensual, or more likely there would be pressure put on the girl by the man, who would be physically bigger and perhaps more intimidating. However, a 15 year old boy is probably the same size or bigger than a woman, and also I highly doubt that the boy would have been pressured into it by the woman. I imagine he knew exactly what he was doing. I'm not condoning it, but these are the reasons it's generally seen as not as bad as if the genders were reversed.


He's still a kid and Illigal in most states. The woman can still manipulate the boy into having sex. They can still be taking advantage of. Doesn't matter what size you are. That's double standard. And some 15 year girls that do that would want to have sex with older men...so it can be consensual..but by law it's not.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

To me it seems equally gross for a grown up to be screwing with a 15 year old. It doesn't matter if it's a woman or man doing it.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

It should be kept in mind that generally a male is in his sexual peak around 18 or so. And that a female is in her sexual peak around 35. Just some food for thought.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

wish i had known her when i was 15. 

Also double standards are alive and well. After all a 15 year old girl couldn't possibly know what she was doing and is obviously taken advantage of while a guy obviously was completely mature and couldn't have been taken advantage of.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> wish i had known her when i was 15.
> 
> Also double standards are alive and well. After all a 15 year old girl couldn't possibly know what she was doing and is obviously taken advantage of while a guy obviously was completely mature and couldn't have been taken advantage of.


Ahem........heh I'm not going to say anything. I'm just gonna stay quiet.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

meganmila said:


> *He's still a kid and Illigal in most states.* The woman can still manipulate the boy into having sex. They can still be taking advantage of. Doesn't matter what size you are. That's double standard. And some 15 year girls that do that would want to have sex with older men...so it can be consensual..but by law it's not.


Yes, he's illegal, but he's not American, we don't have "states" in the UK. And I would question a 15 year old being called a "kid", I mean he's well into puberty, and despite the fact it was illegal at least we can be fairly sure he most likely enjoyed it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Yes, he's illegal, but he's not American, we don't have "states" in the UK. And I would question a 15 year old being called a "kid", I mean he's well into puberty, and despite the fact it was illegal at least we can be fairly sure he most likely enjoyed it.


Then if it happened in the UK then ok it probably was legal. Yea, I see that reasoning....but around here they are still called that. Even 20 year olds are still called kids heh. Girl or guy they can still both enjoy it. Just in America it seems like older woman get a free pass creeping out young guys and older men are shamed.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Then if it happened in the UK then ok it probably was legal. Yea, I see that reasoning....but around here they are still called that. Even 20 year olds are still called kids heh. Girl or guy they can still both enjoy it. Just in America it seems like older woman get a free pass creeping out young guys and older men are shamed.


It wasn't legal, the age of consent is 16 here. However, my point is (and it's likely to be controversial) that I don't see a moral problem with this story based on age alone. The guy could be 16 in a week for all we know, which means there's just a week between this being a huge scandal with people losing their jobs, or it being legal and unnoticed. At the very most the difference is 1 year. If he was 12, then yes, that would be dodgy and could be considered abuse, but as we know from nature, history etc, the vast majority of 15 year olds are sexually mature, and particularly in males around that age the sex drive is high, so I think it's most likely he enjoyed it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> It wasn't legal, the age of consent is 16 here. However, my point is (and it's likely to be controversial) that I don't see a moral problem with this story based on age alone. The guy could be 16 in a week for all we know, which means there's just a week between this being a huge scandal with people losing their jobs, or it being legal and unnoticed. At the very most the difference is 1 year. If he was 12, then yes, that would be dodgy and could be considered abuse, but as we know from nature, history etc, the vast majority of 15 year olds are sexually mature, and particularly in males around that age the sex drive is high, so I think it's most likely he enjoyed it.


What do you think about when girls do it then?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"*15 year old caught having sex with nurse*"

Shouldn't this read in the reverse?~


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

WalkingDisaster said:


> It wasn't legal, the age of consent is 16 here. However, my point is (and it's likely to be controversial) that I don't see a moral problem with this story based on age alone. The guy could be 16 in a week for all we know, which means there's just a week between this being a huge scandal with people losing their jobs, or it being legal and unnoticed. At the very most the difference is 1 year. If he was 12, then yes, that would be dodgy and could be considered abuse, but as we know from nature, history etc, the vast majority of 15 year olds are sexually mature, and particularly in males around that age the sex drive is high, so I think it's most likely he enjoyed it.


I don't know the UK laws well, but here in Canada, the legal age is...16...I believe. And it used to be 14. But...either way, there were special circumstances that made it illegal for someone in a position of authority(which I'm sure this nurse is in) to have sex with an individual under 18 but over the age of consent.

Is there something like that in your laws?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

'Sends high 5 to England'


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The dirty little secret is that 14-15 yr old girls who **** their teachers enjoy it also. We don't like to think about that, but it's true.

I think it's reasonable to draw a line, and one that applies to men, women, boys and girls equally.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky gu...I mean 'oh this is horrible'.

Thing is though I freely admit I'm a hypocrite in that if this was an older guy having sex with a young girl I'd be totally disgusted. Strange, unfair? How it's a double standard.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

It's seen as bad the other way around because of societal norms, which-

Eh, screw it.

nice.......


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

You won't often hear of a 15 year old girl going around bragging that she'd been banging an old man like this boy seems to have done with the nurse. That's because for young girls who get tricked into this kind of behaviour, through pressure and confused feelings for love, and sometimes rape, there isn't anything to brag about. She's usually the victim of psychological abuse, rarely the one who instigated contact.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

lol The Sun is so journalistic. I don't know any other paper that'd start a sex scandal story with "pretty blonde..." :lol.


The double standard around this is definitely ridiculous. A young girl could easily manipulate an older man into sex. And if the story is older man-young girl they immediately jump to allegations against the man. Here it's all jokes. And admittedly it is a pretty funny story.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

exobyte said:


> It's seen as bad the other way around because of societal norms, which-
> 
> Eh, screw it.
> 
> nice.......


:haha


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

And the boy doesn't get tricked into it?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

meganmila said:


> And the boy doesn't get tricked into it?


I agree that could just as easily be the case in these stories.

Though in this situation the fact that the kid appears to have been bragging about the whole thing makes that pretty doubtful. Though if it is actually true, they are unconfirmed allegations, she did probably initiate it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

a pers0n said:


> I agree that could just as easily be the case in these stories.
> 
> Though in this situation the fact that the kid appears to have been bragging about the whole thing makes that pretty doubtful. Though if it is actually true, they are unconfirmed allegations, she did probably initiate it.


Yea, that's true. Just sometimes in cases similar to this the boy can be tricked to.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

how many years will she go to jail for this? it should be at least 5. But if it was a male doctor and a 15 year old girl, would we be getting these "Nice" comments?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> how many years will she go to jail for this? it should be at least 5. *But if it was a male doctor and a 15 year old girl, would we be getting these "Nice" comments?*


No we wouldn't


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> how many years will she go to jail for this? it should be at least 5. But if it was a male doctor and a 15 year old girl, would we be getting these "Nice" comments?





meganmila said:


> No we wouldn't


I agree with you two, our attitudes would be different, in general.

That being said, I'm willing to admit there is a slight difference in a 35 year old man having sex with a 15 year old girl, and a 35 year old woman having sex with a 15 year old boy.

Of course, in any specific case, there will be details that make each one unique. But in general, it's just different. Men and women are different, boys and girls are different. The laws should treat both equally, but public opinion never will...and it's understandable, to me, for the most part.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

To the guy who said "nice" 

So what would you do if a 15 year old boy came to you crying and telling you a female nurse has been sexually abusing her and wants you to notify authority? Would your respond be " Nice" with a smile on your face?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Disgusting.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> So what would you do if a 15 year old boy came to you crying and telling you a female nurse has been sexually abusing her and wants you to notify authority? Would your respond be " Nice" with a smile on your face?


No. That's why I said each case is unique. And I never said it was okay, just understandable, in general.


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's pretty creepy to be honest.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wasn't there a case where a teacher slept with her 14 year old student and she didn't do much time? I think she got out of jail early.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

This story is very poorly written

Sometimes she has been called mrs. other times just ms. 

The copy writing is awful, when you read it, it sounds like it was written by a 12 year old


----------



## jonesy852 (Oct 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

jonesy852 said:


> why doesn't this stuff ever happen to me?


I suppose the nursey didnt just hand over herlself and seduce the 15 year old. They probably flirted for some time, with a chance encounter that the kid made happen.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

It's wrong when you here about an older man and a underage girl. So this has to be wrong also. I don't understand why this student teacher sex is blowing up so rapidly in the past few years. I mean it is like watching those high speed police chase's on the news. They are not going to get away with it, an they are going to get caught.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

I knew I kid that was 15 and banging a 22 year old nurse. Believe me, he wasn't 'tricked' into it.


----------



## binny (Aug 5, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> To the guy who said "nice"
> 
> So what would you do if a 15 year old boy came to you crying and telling you a female nurse has been sexually abusing her and wants you to notify authority? Would your respond be " Nice" with a smile on your face?


That will never ever ever happen.

IF a teen has sex with an older woman the guy is going to tell all his friends and brag about how he had sex by some older woman.

His not going to cry abuse.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

She obviously didnt care

She drove his friends to the beach, while they waited in the car, her and the teen had sex on the beach


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> This story is very poorly written
> 
> Sometimes she has been called mrs. other times just ms.
> 
> The copy writing is awful, when you read it, it sounds like it was written by a 12 year old


It's the sun newspaper I think 12 year old's could do a better job.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I read the story and it said he was bragging to his bro's about the affair so......
*NICE *


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

It's sick that when a 15 year old boy is victimized by a woman, men, of all people, say "Oh, he's lucky" and "I wish that had happened to me when I was 15." *He could not give consent. She raped him.*

You wish you'd been raped? Okay then.

:no

If she did this in the U.S., she would be in deep ****.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It's sick that when a 15 year old boy is victimized by a woman, men, of all people, say "Oh, he's lucky" and "I wish that had happened to me when I was 15." *He could not give consent. She raped him.*
> 
> You wish you'd been raped? Okay then.
> 
> ...


I don't get it, why couldn't he give consent? He's 15 not 5, he knows what sex is and at 15 that's when most guy's want it the most, I understand that the age of consent is 16 but it's not like the day he turns 16 all of a sudden he will be mature enough to consent to sex, people become sexually mature at different ages.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

He could not give consent because of the law that says he cannot give consent.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> He could not give consent because of the law that says he cannot give consent.


The law does not make it true. There is no way this can be put on a par with genuine rape cases, by which I mean abusive, nonconsensual rape, not "rape" as in somebody slightly younger than 16 having sex.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Umm, it is true the nurse was in the wrong... on the other hand... well, I don't want to go there...

I do think a distinction needs to be made between forced rape and statutory rape. I'm not going to say anymore, other than yes, the nurse was in the wrong.


----------



## Santesyu (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a reminder, becareful who your friends are and see where bragging gets you?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's wrong, but I'm not saying that at 15, I wouldn't have slept with my math teacher, who I found incredibly hot. 

Luckily enough, she didn't find teenagers attractive. 

There is really something wrong with women (or men) that have this pedophile mindset. It just goes to show that they have the maturity level of a 15 year old.


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

Just because the kid was up for it, doesn't mean he isn't still just a kid. Plus it said the affair was going on for three years, so was he 12 when it all started?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Tommmy said:


> Just because the kid was up for it, doesn't mean he isn't still just a kid. Plus it said the affair was going on for three years, so was he 12 when it all started?


ooh, 12 is bad. I honestly didn't the article carefully so everyone knows. If he was 12 when I started, that it is sickening.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Tommmy said:


> Just because the kid was up for it, doesn't mean he isn't still just a kid. Plus it said the affair was going on for three years, so was he 12 when it all started?


Pretty sure he's 18ish now, and it started when he was 15, that's where the 3 years comes from.

Also after reading this thread I've had to rethink this subject and re-evaluate my stance on it, I now believe that an older man having sex with a 15 year old is fine, as long as she's fine with it. I don't like how/why you're making the boy look like a victim, when he clearly wasn't, kids arn't all dumb, and you should let them make their own mistakes. I had clearly been jumping the gun previously when I thought of a 15 year old having sex with an old man was always wrong. However boys DO have a huge sexual urges when going through puberty, while girls usually get those when they're much older, so it's more likely of the girls being forced into it, than the guys.

As a side note my father went out with a 26ish year old when he was around 50, plenty of people thought it was wrong, but they were happy together, neither of them had alot of money, and they enjoyed each others company.

Conclusion: Just because it doesn't look right, and isn't common, doesn't make it wrong, however society will more than likely make it look wrong.

Tl;dr: ....Nice.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

the cheat said:


> You're sure they've had sex? And she performed oral sex on him?
> 
> ...nice.


damn that was the same thing I was gonna do, wish I saw this sooner.

stud in the making, nice


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^:lol I knew a bunch of people would be looking to make the South Park reference...so I went ahead and did it. 
That's probably my favourite episode...especially the part where, at dinner, Kyle is trying to have his parents explain love and sex to Ike, so he can see it's wrong that he's having sex with his teacher...the look on Ike's face every time he interrupts Kyle lol...too funny.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I agree. If this was an older man and a young girl he is a perv and a creep but a young guy and older woman oh yea high five. Heh.


:agree I don't understand why this story seems to be so amusing to some people in this thread. It was an inappropriate situation.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

People complain why female-on-male rape isn't taken more seriously, and when something like that happens the same people make comments like "nice." Go figure.



> Also after reading this thread I've had to rethink this subject and re-evaluate my stance on it, I now believe that an older man having sex with a 15 year old is fine, as long as she's fine with it. I don't like how/why you're making the boy look like a victim, when he clearly wasn't,* kids arn't all dumb, and you should let them make their own mistakes.* I had clearly been jumping the gun previously when I thought of a 15 year old having sex with an old man was always wrong. However boys DO have a huge sexual urges when going through puberty, while girls usually get those when they're much older, so it's more likely of the girls being forced into it, than the guys.


Kids should be allowed to make their own mistakes with other kids. At 15 both boys and girls are emotionally unstable and easily manipulated and will make mistakes all the time. However, full-grown adults (by which I mean, people over 25, and especially those in a position of authority) should know better than to initiate any sort of sexual contact with a kid and should (barring really unusual circumstances) be able to reject any advances if the kid is the one who initiates it. Even if a teenage boy who has been raped then decides to brag about having shagged X for Y times in Z places and becomes the envy of his friends and SAS male virgins, the involved adult should not be let off that easily.

Note that if an adult gets to the point where he/she has been proven to be guilty of inappropriate sexual conduct it usually means he/she has been inappropriate for some time and just got caught now, meaning he/she will probably do it again if we let him/her around kids. The sooner we get him/her on the sex offender list, the better.



> Wasn't there a case where a teacher slept with her 14 year old student and she didn't do much time? I think she got out of jail early


http://www.wnd.com/?pageId=39783

http://www.lawfirms.com/female-teacher-sex-crime-offenders-and-scandals.html


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It's sick that when a 15 year old boy is victimized by a woman, men, of all people, say "Oh, he's lucky" and "I wish that had happened to me when I was 15." *He could not give consent. She raped him.*
> 
> You wish you'd been raped? Okay then.
> 
> ...





loquaciousintrovert said:


> He could not give consent because of the law that says he cannot give consent.


This is "statutory rape", meaning that from a legal standpoint, it was rape. That does not mean that he did not participate willingly or was forced to have sex. 15 year old boys tend to think of little else. If the opportunity should arise, a large majority of them would jump at the chance, regardless of the age of the female participant. It would also be entirely natural for them to brag about it.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

rednosereindeer said:


> People complain why female-on-male rape isn't taken more seriously, and when something like that happens the same people make comments like "nice." Go figure.
> 
> Kids should be allowed to make their own mistakes with other kids. At 15 both boys and girls are emotionally unstable and easily manipulated and will make mistakes all the time. However, full-grown adults (by which I mean, people over 25, and especially those in a position of authority) should know better than to initiate any sort of sexual contact with a kid and should (barring really unusual circumstances) be able to reject any advances if the kid is the one who initiates it. Even if a teenage boy who has been raped then decides to brag about having shagged X for Y times in Z places and becomes the envy of his friends and SAS male virgins, the involved adult should not be let off that easily.
> 
> ...


Strong points, well argued. I agree entirely and admire your effort since I could only get irritated and make a brief comment.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

binny said:


> That will never ever ever happen.
> 
> IF a teen has sex with an older woman the guy is going to tell all his friends and brag about how he had sex by some older woman.
> 
> His not going to cry abuse.


:no

So in other words, if a 15 year old boy came to you and said a 36 year old woman was molesting him, and it DID happen, you'd just think it was a joke, and not report it or take it seriously.

Horrifying.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> :no
> 
> So in other words, if a 15 year old boy came to you and said a 36 year old woman was molesting him, and it DID happen, you'd just think it was a joke, and not report it or take it seriously.
> 
> Horrifying.


If they used the word "molesting" then that basically means nonconsensual, so yes I'd take it seriously. If he said "I had sex with this woman", then that implies he knew what he was doing, in which case I wouldn't be bothered by it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

An older adult should not be having sex with teenagers. I've known guys who have gone through situations like this (having sex with older women when they were teens) thinking it's all a bit of fun at the time and then realizing years later that it really damaged them emotionally and psychologically. It's because the older person in the equation is usually using the younger one and the younger one is much more vulnerable mentally to having their viewpoint of the opposite sex and relationships skewed by this unhealthy dynamic.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> An older adult should not be having sex with teenagers. I've known guys who have gone through situations like this (having sex with older women when they were teens) thinking it's all a bit of fun at the time and then realizing years later that it really damaged them emotionally and psychologically. It's because the older person in the equation is usually using the younger one and the younger one is much more vulnerable mentally to having their viewpoint of the opposite sex and relationships skewed by this unhealthy dynamic.


Agreed!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

In other news, I'm surprised this thread has made it this far without anyone pointing out that women aren't things to win. Because really, isn't that the whole idea behind all of the "nice" comments? The accused woman is attractive and legally an adult; therefore, anyone who's managed to have sex with her should congratulate himself, never mind the context of their sexual relationship.

I imagine the comments in this thread would've been just as repulsive if the accused woman was older and not as attractive, but more openly so. (Or would it have been? People tend to be good at saying what they're supposed to say, but it's the things they're not saying that are more telling.)


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

the cheat said:


> You're sure they've had sex? And she performed oral sex on him?
> 
> ...nice.


He he, I was thinking of that south park episode since I read the thread´s tittle, Hes one lucky b*stard..............


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Go on my son!


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

This thread scares me and shows that if a 15 year old who is raped confides in an older man and tries to get support, he may be laughed at or told how lucky he is. That's really disturbing.

It doesn't matter how he felt at the time. He was raped, because he could not give consent.



> An older adult should not be having sex with teenagers. I've known guys who have gone through situations like this (having sex with older women when they were teens) thinking it's all a bit of fun at the time and then realizing years later that it really damaged them emotionally and psychologically. It's because the older person in the equation is usually using the younger one and the younger one is much more vulnerable mentally to having their viewpoint of the opposite sex and relationships skewed by this unhealthy dynamic.


This. And it's not like it was an 18 year old having sex with him (not that that would be okay either). This was a 36 year old woman. So, so disturbing.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Go on my son!


I hope you don't have a real son. Is this how you would respond if he told you he was being sexually abused by a woman?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You may be able to read the lines of the law which state under 16 can not give "consent" but there is a difference between that and the reality of the situation. He was not raped, he was not sexually abused.

Rape: "any act of sexual intercourse that is forced upon a person."

Kidding if you think he was forced into it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> I hope you don't have a real son. Is this how you would respond if he told you he was being sexually abused by a woman?


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

30something year old lady with an underage guy? Shame on her.

However, the real travesty here is that someone who is a nurse is unwise enough to have sex on a beach. There are some very uncomfortable health risks involved!


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Ospi said:


> You may be able to read the lines of the law which state under 16 can not give "consent" but there is a difference between that and the reality of the situation. He was not raped, he was not sexually abused.
> 
> Rape: "any act of sexual intercourse that is forced upon a person."
> 
> Kidding if you think he was forced into it.


Exactly, the boy hasn't suffered an emotional and physical violation, he's just experienced an act of passion and intemisy with someone who just happens to be older than him.

*NICE :yes*


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> This thread scares me and shows that if a 15 year old who is raped confides in an older man and tries to get support, he may be laughed at or told how lucky he is. That's really disturbing.
> 
> It doesn't matter how he felt at the time. He was raped, because he could not give consent.
> 
> This. And it's not like it was an 18 year old having sex with him (not that that would be okay either). This was a 36 year old woman. So, so disturbing.


HE WAS NOT RAPED.

Putting this case in with cases of genuine rape belittles the suffering of people who were genuinely raped. The boy most likely knew what he was doing, and at 15 I was rational, mature and sensible, yet I still would have jumped at the chance this guy had. Whether or not I would have taken the chance I don't know, but if I had I would know that I had done it consensually (despite what the law says). The law says 15 year olds are unable to give consent, which I find frankly offensive, implying that consent is an emotion that they are not yet mentally able to experience. Puberty happens for a reason, it's your body's way of telling you that you are ready for sex. Now I'm not saying every kid should start having sex as soon as they hit puberty, but to deny that these kids have sexual desires, and imply that they are all being raped if they have sex, is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

If it's true that nurse is a sick pedo. It's never ok to corrupt a minor. Even if the boy wanted it, she's the adult, she should have used better judgement.


----------



## binny (Aug 5, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> :no
> 
> So in other words, if a 15 year old boy came to you and said a 36 year old woman was molesting him, and it DID happen, you'd just think it was a joke, and not report it or take it seriously.
> 
> Horrifying.


I think this is going to come down to was she hot or not


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


>



But I dont really see the "rape" part either, sure the woman isent normal but its really not that bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

diamondheart89 said:


> An older adult should not be having sex with teenagers. I've known guys who have gone through situations like this (having sex with older women when they were teens) thinking it's all a bit of fun at the time and then realizing years later that it really damaged them emotionally and psychologically. It's because the older person in the equation is usually using the younger one and the younger one is much more vulnerable mentally to having their viewpoint of the opposite sex and relationships skewed by this unhealthy dynamic.


Well, there is a situation like this around my area now, only the female teacher had sex with five male students. Yeah, it's unhealthy and there are consequences.
Under 18 = statutory rape. They are not old enough legally to make their own decisions and that is the way the law is, regardless of how you want to intepret it. If it had been a MALE teacher, you'd call him a pervert - why not do the same for a female? If she wants to commit a crime like a man, treat her like one.

When they are in prison, they don't have any rights at all - they're REALLY equals then.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe here in the states it would be considered statutory rape. And yes, I think the law must apply to both males and females, we can't have gender biased laws. Laws must be objective to be effective, not dependent on "Oh, he was a male, so in this case he is considered lucky." Adults have to take responsibility when it comes to this type of situation. She was 36 and he 15, she knew she was in the wrong.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

meganmila said:


> He's still a kid and Illigal in most states. The woman can still manipulate the boy into having sex. They can still be taking advantage of. Doesn't matter what size you are. That's double standard. And some 15 year girls that do that would want to have sex with older men...so it can be consensual..but by law it's not.


I would love to be manipulated into having sex by a few of my teachers or a hot nurse if I was 15... so hot. Screw the law. And I would keep it a secret.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

How can a woman rape a guy? I mean, doesn't the guy need to get a boner and I doubt he would be able to get one if he was being forced into it like a guy does when he rapes a woman. He'd be in distress.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

What exactly are the emotional and psychological scars that would likely appear later down the track for this guy? I've been forced into sexual situations by a guy who was 5 years older than me when I was 7. Though he kept his pants on, my pants were down and he was rubbing himself on my behind. But still I was forced into it and didn't want to do what I was told by the guy, plus this guy was a friend who used to come over to my house to hang out with me and my brother. This went on for around 3 years. When I look back now, I see no damage and sometimes find it funny. Infact I don't even understand the situation, probably because I have an almost lack of emotional maturity or maybe I have some kind of autism. Idk about this. It depends on how the guy would interprete the situation. Right now he thinks he is a stud and he is being cheered on by his mates and so would feel a sense of pride and increased self esteem. Maybe down the track he might look back on it differently and conclude she didn't really care about him and only used him for her own pleasure. Wow, what a tragic outcome.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

meganmila said:


> If this was an older man and a young girl he is a perv and a creep but a young guy and older woman oh yea high five. Heh.


an ugly guy who cracks onto a chick is a creep but a hot guy who does that is cute.

a girl after sex from a guy who refuses, the guy is labelled a **** or something and is ridiculed because aren't guys just horny people after one thing so why should he rebuff a chick??? A guy after sex from a girl who refuses, she screams at the top of her lungs and puts a charge and restraining order on him. Plus it's her right to say no and he is a loser and creep for attempting to talk to her.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

jimity said:


> How can a woman rape a guy? I mean, doesn't the guy need to get a boner and I doubt he would be able to get one if he was being forced into it like a guy does when he rapes a woman. He'd be in distress.


Is it worth is to respond...hmmm.

I meant arguing in this. I don't think it is.

You can still get a physical reaction from it. I hear in some cases girls orgasm during a rape doesn't mean she wanted it..you just can't help how your body wants to respond. And your body is meant to respond in that way when someone stimulates it.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a picture of her in case you guys were wondering.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

I dont think theres even a question of whether he enjoyed it or not. Sure its a weird, but theres no way a 15 yr old boy couln't have enjoyed doing it with a women. (unless she was threatening, but she wouldnt have to be)

For girls its the opposite, and its obviously molestation.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

jimity said:


> How can a woman rape a guy? I mean, doesn't the guy need to get a boner and I doubt he would be able to get one if he was being forced into it like a guy does when he rapes a woman. He'd be in distress.


BS. Guys dream of being forced into sex.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

guitarmatt said:


> I dont think theres even a question of whether he enjoyed it or not. Sure its a weird, but theres no way a 15 yr old boy couln't have enjoyed doing it with a women. (unless she was threatening, but she wouldnt have to be)
> 
> For girls its the opposite, and its obviously molestation.


I think it's both molestation doesn't matter what gender you are.

I don't know why I respond to these. I don't want to but then again I do.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

I think it's both molestation doesn't matter what gender you are.

I don't know why I respond to these. I don't want to but then again I do.[/QUOTE]

But genders are different? Girls can feel a lot more intimidated and are taken advantage of physically. Guys, on the other hand, dont need to be forced into it or pressured. All it takes is some persuasion to get his raging hormones to say, "oh gawd yes!"

Guys have three times the sex drive of women anyway, so theyre much more likely to enjoy it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

But genders are different? Girls can feel a lot more intimidated and are taken advantage of physically. Guys, on the other hand, dont need to be forced into it or pressured. All it takes is some persuasion to get his raging hormones to say, "oh gawd yes!"

Anyway, guys have three times the sex drive of women so theyre much mote likely to enjoy it.[/QUOTE]

Actually guys can have a low sex drive and girls can have a higher sex drive then guys. So that sex drive is not true.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Only in Wales..

*I'm part Welsh, so I can say that*


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Actually guys can have a low sex drive and girls can have a higher sex drive then guys. So that sex drive is not true.


Well, thats true that a women could be more turned on than a guy at a certain point in time.
But overall, guys have a much higher sex drive as well as a much simpler one. There is a big difference between a womens sex drive and a man's, its scientifically proven.

http://www.webmd.com/sex/features/sex-drive-how-do-men-women-compare


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

guitarmatt said:


> Well, thats true that a women could be more turned on than a guy at a certain point in time.
> But overall, guys have a much higher sex drive as well as a much simpler one. There is a big difference between a womens sex drive and a man's, its scientifically proven.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/sex/features/sex-drive-how-do-men-women-compare


Alright. I always hear of girls having higher sex drives then their boyfriends but alright.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Is it worth is to respond...hmmm.
> 
> I meant arguing in this. I don't think it is.
> 
> You can still get a physical reaction from it. I hear in some cases girls orgasm during a rape doesn't mean she wanted it..you just can't help how your body wants to respond. And your body is meant to respond in that way when someone stimulates it.


But in anxiety situations a lot of guys can't get it up.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

guitarmatt said:


> BS. Guys dream of being forced into sex.


Dude, I was thinking of some 60-something ugly fat mama forcing some unsuspecting guy into sex. I hardly think most guys would find forced sex from someone they find repulsive a turn on.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Alright. I always hear of girls having higher sex drives then their boyfriends but alright.


From who? Maybe those women are not being satisfied deeply enough and so always want more and more.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

philosophy said:


> Here's a picture of her in case you guys were wondering.


Very doable. I'd have loved to be one of her paitents  I can see why the kid would brag :yes I see most of the people condeming her behaviour are females :rofl Oh cheez, they just don't understand males and how much of an effect they can have on us.

To think, of some good looking blond woman, manipulating me, forcing me, shaming me, pushing me on the bed, ripping my clothes off or taking her clothes off and being sexually provocative or whatever she does, does anyone want to argue why I should say no to her? Oooooooh, the law says so. Oooooooooh, the law. And I fail to process how she is being irresponsible? Maybe in society's eyes she is but in my eyes I say we need more women like her! Hip hip yooray!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

jimity said:


> From who? Maybe those women are not being satisfied deeply enough and so always want more and more.


Personal experience dude. And other peoples stories


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Personal experience dude. And other peoples stories


Personal experience... one person.
Other people's stories..... 20, 30, 100 people?

People who have anxious temperaments are more horny than those with lower... Hans Eyesncks work. Pimply faced teenage girls are more horny than those without because of their increased hormone, the one that helps creates the pimples. Many guys are more likely to have sex with almost any female (as long as not too ugly or mother or too young) whereas most girls are not like this unless she is a ****. Though I think take away all social restrctions and guys and girls will pretty much be all the same.... farm animals.

Many women might have a sex drive on par with most guys, perhaps thanks to the relaxation in society for them, but if a guy asks for sex from a random girl he'll get rebuffed. But a girl asking a guy for sex.... idk.

Guys need rest at some point. Women want to go again and again because they can. Maybe if their boyfriends gave them deeply satisfying orgasms they wouldn't act so sex hungry, like female porn stars who never seem to be able to get enough sex.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

jimity said:


> I see most of the people condeming her behaviour are females :rofl Oh cheez, they just don't understand males and how much of an effect they can have on us.


Well I understand males and I do condemn her behaviour. You're assuming when a man does it with a teenage girl it's always against her will. In many cases, the girl does want to do it, just like this teenage boy wanted to do it. But that doesn't mean it's right for the older and more mature adult to exploit someone so much younger than them. The adults in these cases do it because they are looking for attention / pleasure / whatever, and they know that teenagers can be easily exploited to give it to them. One can argue about what should be the age cutoff after which it becomes legal, but even if the teenager is of legal age, I would still question their motives for going after someone who is that much younger than them.

Males are not all sex-crazed simpletons - that's a huge stereotype. Males can be exploited just as much as females.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

jimity said:


> Personal experience... one person.
> Other people's stories..... 20, 30, 100 people?
> 
> People who have anxious temperaments are more horny than those with lower... Hans Eyesncks work. Pimply faced teenage girls are more horny than those without because of their increased hormone, the one that helps creates the pimples. Many guys are more likely to have sex with almost any female (as long as not too ugly or mother or too young) whereas most girls are not like this unless she is a ****. Though I think take away all social restrctions and guys and girls will pretty much be all the same.
> ...


Ok..whatever you say.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

^
:roll typical


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Well I understand males and I do condemn her behaviour. You're assuming when a man does it with a teenage girl it's always against her will. In many cases, the girl does want to do it, just like this teenage boy wanted to do it. But that doesn't mean it's right for the older and more mature adult to exploit someone so much younger than them. The adults in these cases do it because they are looking for attention / pleasure / whatever, and they know that teenagers can be easily exploited to give it to them. One can argue about what should be the age cutoff after which it becomes legal, but even if the teenager is of legal age, I would still question their motives for going after someone who is that much younger than them.
> 
> Males are not all sex-crazed simpletons - that's a huge stereotype. Males can be exploited just as much as females.


nah, I don't assume that when a guy does it with a teenage girl it's against her will. The teenage guy in the situation probably was a sex-crazed simpleton.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

"A NURSE had sex on the beach with a *15-year-old *schoolboy, a disciplinary hearing was told yesterday."

"The tribunal heard that the sexual relationship *lasted three years* and may have started when the boy was only *fourteen*."

Was that specific incident just one of them they could prove or was he 15 when he was caught and when it ended? If so wouldn't that mean he was 12 or 13 when it began?

A problem in this situation is that 15-year-olds lack maturity, can be naive and very irresponsible, and there's a major power imbalance being with someone twice their age (e.g. He may be very easily manipulated and go without a condom if she told him to). There are major risks with intercourse, most of which a 15-year-old may not even consider or be prepared for at all. (Apparently she might be pregnant?)


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

A lot of 30 something year old's also lack maturity and be irresponsible.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

^like me.
:yes:yesNIIICCCCEEE:yes:yes


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

All the adults who just assume that adults all think and reason like adults are supposed to are kidding themselves. They sound like Judge Judy who likes to say "you a grown man or woman, you should know better". Bad luck Judy, not all adults meet your expectations. Because someone is in their 30s they are expected to be able to reason and make very sound judgements and be responsible, when this isn't always the case and many adults lack these abilities. When they fail to be responsible they get looked down on and told "you're an adult!", assuming being an adult means one must be responsible and mature, that's just society's expectation, not all adults know how to be responsbile because otherwise they would while many simply don't care about it because it robs them of fun and freedom. I think being an adult is more about giving someone more rights (partly because adults are assumed to be responsible and mature). You can own a driver's license, buy alcohol, get into clubs, own a business, sue other people who piss you off, purchase the services of a prostitute, have consential sex with a hot nurse without worrying about the law getting on her back etc. Maturity and responsibility are for the mature and responsible... you don't need to be an adult to be mature and responsible.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

jimity said:


> Dude, I was thinking of some 60-something ugly fat mama forcing some unsuspecting guy into sex. I hardly think most guys would find forced sex from someone they find repulsive a turn on.


Okay thats true, I just assumed we were talking about the attractive women that was involved here.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I was 15 a few months ago, and to be honest I find it pretty offensive when people say "15 year olds are not mature enough to give consent", etc. In many cultures 15 is considered an adult. Biologically, 15 is far closer to an adult than a child. It is only because of the current laws that this ageism is permitted, and socially acceptable.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

It doesn't matter if he "really wanted it and enjoyed it." An adult cannot enter into relations with someone not at the age of consent. A fifteen year old can want a lot of things, like a new car or a house, but it's not legal for a sales person to sweet talk the teen into signing a financial contract or deed--even if the teen did "sign" it, it would be considered void in the eyes of the law.

To all you saying this is acceptable, how about if this was your son? What if instead of 15 he was 11? What if she got pregnant and then demanded child support (and you were the teens parent who had to fork over the child support since this 36 year old woman decided to take advantage of your son's one track mind)? You see, the law is looking at the bigger picture--*if you're going to say a 15 year old should not be protected by the law from a 36 year old predator, then the law shouldn't be there to protect that 15 year old from the "reality" side of sex either (i.e. pregnancy, financially caring for the child etc.).* There would be a major problem with any legal system that subjectively analzyed laws and cases and applied double standards when ever they wanted to.

All of you saying this is "cool" and any 15 year old guy would love this are amazingly narrow minded to defend sex with a 15 year old solely based on the fact that you're thinking "oh, he's so lucky!" instead of the bigger implications of the law and the ethics at the root of the situation. Actually, you're not even intelligent enough to engage in an objective conversation about sex and law because you're too distracted by the head in your pants rather than using the one on your shoulders. This is how court rooms end up with stupid jurors.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

If a man gets caught having sex with a fifteen year old female student, then he most likely will get several years of jail time. The exact same thing should happen to a woman then. There shouldn't be double standards when it comes to the law. Whether or not this kid enjoyed it is irrelevant. These women know that they're breaking the law, and they deserve no sympathy imo


----------



## Disconnected (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice job "Child A" :clap:


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I was 15 a few months ago, and to be honest I find it pretty offensive when people say "15 year olds are not mature enough to give consent", etc. In many cultures 15 is considered an adult. Biologically, 15 is far closer to an adult than a child. It is only because of the current laws that this ageism is permitted, and socially acceptable.


Does this mean you want to go back to the good old days when the concept of childhood didn't exist and kids were pretty much treated like little adults even though they may not be capable of making adult decisions?










A culture where a 15-year-old is considered an adult is probably one where kids have to start working as soon as they're able to walk. A 15-year-old in that situation really isn't comparable to a 15-year-old who wants the laws changed mainly so they could drink alcohol and have sex with anyone of their choice.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> It doesn't matter if he "really wanted it and enjoyed it." An adult cannot enter into relations with someone not at the age of consent. A fifteen year old can want a lot of things, like a new car or a house, but it's not legal for a sales person to sweet talk the teen into signing a financial contract or deed--even if the teen did "sign" it, it would be considered void in the eyes of the law.
> 
> To all you saying this is acceptable, how about if this was your son? What if instead of 15 he was 11? What if she got pregnant and then demanded child support (and you were the teens parent who had to fork over the child support since this 36 year old woman decided to take advantage of your son's one track mind)? You see, the law is looking at the bigger picture--*if you're going to say a 15 year old should not be protected by the law from a 36 year old predator, then the law shouldn't be there to protect that 15 year old from the "reality" side of sex either (i.e. pregnancy, financially caring for the child etc.).* There would be a major problem with any legal system that subjectively analzyed laws and cases and applied double standards when ever they wanted to.
> 
> All of you saying this is "cool" and any 15 year old guy would love this are amazingly narrow minded to defend sex with a 15 year old solely based on the fact that you're thinking "oh, he's so lucky!" instead of the bigger implications of the law and the ethics at the root of the situation. Actually, you're not even intelligent enough to engage in an objective conversation about sex and law because you're too distracted by the head in your pants rather than using the one on your shoulders. This is how court rooms end up with stupid jurors.


Well stated. This post is right on the money as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

philosophy said:


> Here's a picture of her in case you guys were wondering.


 Again, lucky b*stard.............she`s better looking then I thought.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw the article, she's married with kids and I believe a few other cases such as this were the same. Obviously, the women have mental problems. Who would risk not only going to jail but also their marriage and kids? They probably go after teenagers because they are insecure and a 15 year old is much less threatening than a 30 year old. Even if the boy wanted to have sex, it's just not cool. His first experience with sexuality will be with someone who is mentally disturbed.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

komorikun said:


> I saw the article, she's married with kids and I believe a few other cases such as this were the same. Obviously, the women have mental problems. Who would risk not only going to jail but also their marriage and kids? They probably go after teenagers because they are insecure and a 15 year old is much less threatening than a 30 year old. Even if the boy wanted to have sex, it's just not cool. His first experience with sexuality will be with someone who is mentally disturbed.


Actually, I kind of agree. I am a little embarrassed with my initial response. It was kind of a gut reaction thing, not really taking it very seriously.

She sounds like a psychopath. That can't be good for the kid in the long run.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

My initial response was highly disturbed. Then I saw all of the 'nice' posts and thought that might have some merit. Now I'm just somewhat disturbed. I think it's creepy regardless of who is what gender.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> It doesn't matter if he "really wanted it and enjoyed it." An adult cannot enter into relations with someone not at the age of consent. A fifteen year old can want a lot of things, like a new car or a house, but it's not legal for a sales person to sweet talk the teen into signing a financial contract or deed--even if the teen did "sign" it, it would be considered void in the eyes of the law.
> 
> To all you saying this is acceptable, how about if this was your son? What if instead of 15 he was 11? What if she got pregnant and then demanded child support (and you were the teens parent who had to fork over the child support since this 36 year old woman decided to take advantage of your son's one track mind)? You see, the law is looking at the bigger picture--*if you're going to say a 15 year old should not be protected by the law from a 36 year old predator, then the law shouldn't be there to protect that 15 year old from the "reality" side of sex either (i.e. pregnancy, financially caring for the child etc.).* There would be a major problem with any legal system that subjectively analzyed laws and cases and applied double standards when ever they wanted to.
> 
> All of you saying this is "cool" and any 15 year old guy would love this are amazingly narrow minded to defend sex with a 15 year old solely based on the fact that you're thinking "oh, he's so lucky!" instead of the bigger implications of the law and the ethics at the root of the situation. Actually, you're not even intelligent enough to engage in an objective conversation about sex and law because you're too distracted by the head in your pants rather than using the one on your shoulders. This is how court rooms end up with stupid jurors.


People are just uneducated and/or unwilling to learn. A lot of a the "cool" responses are probably just instant reaction without further thinking. All they probably see is seductive older woman + teenage boy who is full of hormones = lots o fun for both, especially the kid. They don't start thinking about any ramifications down the track for either of the people because they want to live in the moment. Plus the peer pressure on 15 year old boys to get laid might not help with the cheering. Many teenage boys probably fear being ridiculed for refusing sex from women.


----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)

He became a man at a young age.. lol I am also wondering if he got a lollipop too.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> *Does this mean you want to go back to the good old days when the concept of childhood didn't exist* and kids were pretty much treated like little adults even though they may not be capable of making adult decisions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point is that 15 is not "childhood". It is adolesecence. The current law has the same penalties for having sex with a 15 year old than it does having sex with a 10 year old. They have not recognised a vital point:15 is well into puberty, and 15 year olds have the desire and ability to have and understand sex, which 10 year olds clearly do not. The children in that picture are far younger than 15.

You seem to be implying that the only choices are for 15 year olds to be basically slaves, or treated as children who are unable to make their own decisions. I think that there should be a middle ground, as 15 is a middle ground between childhood and adulthood. A 15 year old having the same rights as a 10 year old is ridiculous in my opinion. Yes, it is true that many 15 year olds are immature and self-centred, I have met many of them, but I also know many who are more mature than many adults I know. If they had a little more freedom _and_ a little more responsibility then perhaps they would be able to act as adults and be treated as adults.


----------



## stats girl (Jun 27, 2011)

Considering how many careers have been turned into teenage sexual fantasies eg. Flight attendants, nurses, ect. This women should be ashamed of herself. A majority of women don't want to have sex with young boys. When women do stuff like this it only makes things harder for other women and makes sexual harassment in the workplace more likely because some sickos go along with it.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

You know a woman who does that is not sane. Lock her up.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Anton said:


>


This guy is awesome


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


>


I literally luaghed out loud. Some of these gifs are funny.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I know it's wrong, but I have to agree that I envy the kid.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

memoriez said:


> He became a man at a young age.. lol I am also wondering if he got a lollipop too.


I think in this sitch it was the nurse that got the lollipop.

Nicccccccccccccce


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

angus said:


> I think in this sitch it was the nurse that got the lollipop.
> 
> Nicccccccccccccce


I agree. It was the kid that gave the nurse the lollipop


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

He is not mature enough to keep his mouth shut it appears.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Tell me of a guy that wouldn't have done it.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd like to contribute more to this thread but my school nurse, PE teacher and step mum are waiting for me.
"coming ladies"


----------

